# Christmas card



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

all he needs is a Santa hat. :smow:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Jakey that's super.....it looks very festive where you are, it's begin to feel a lot like Christmas x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lovely photo 

What weight is Jake now Donna? 

Gorgeous boy xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We weighed him over the weekend. He is 20lbs.
he fits perfect in a 24month onesie


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Sleigh bells ring are you listening?! Fab pic of Jake! My Xmas mad daughter is very jealous of your sign!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> We weighed him over the weekend. He is 20lbs.


Oh Donna, I'm worried that Equafleece will be neat on him  
Molly is 14 lbs 

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Maybe not, we'll see.. If it EVER arrives 

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

no worries. He was 15 when we started out with this. He is like a little weed. If it doesn't fit we will find someone on her that it will fit.

My hubby goes crazy with our yard. It is a Christmas explosion. I am a bit scared to see the electric bill next month.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Donns . . what is Jakes Birthdate? He and Carley are almost the same age, She was born 6-1-12. She weighs 14 lbs and the 19-24 onsie fits her perfect.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I didn't know they were the same age. He is 6/10/12.


----------

